# foam frog prototype



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this simple frog is not so simple! without the cutter. cut foam for awhile and never really had a perfect shaped frog. finially said f it and made this one up anyways. looks somewhat decent but its only a prototype tho. now i figured it out so the next one with be way better. not sure bout the hook gape tho.... might need some popper hooks which i do not have. this is a size 6 streamer hook maybe need a size 4 popper hook or sumthing.
the hook eye is inside the mouth so its kinda makes it a popper somewhat


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

regular or spotted? what ya guys think?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Innovative, but I think it is going to be difficult to cast, especially with that open mouth to catch the wind. How about tying the mouth shut and allowing the hook eye to protrude through a slit in the bottom of the head end.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Innovative, but I think it is going to be difficult to cast, especially with that open mouth to catch the wind. How about tying the mouth shut and allowing the hook eye to protrude through a slit in the bottom of the head end.


I have the STP frog cutter and they are really not that hard to cast. 

Fishaholic69, I use Mustad 3366 hooks in size 2 for mine and they work great. Try yellow foam for the belly. Its been my best color so far. By the way, I like the spots.

Brad


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I had the cutter set until it went on fleabay. Although they are really neat but now I remembered why I dont like them. They always dont ride right once they hit the water as the hooks would point up which would be upside down. Tried a few different hooks to remedy this but but to no avail.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That last photo of the 1st post looks like a baby gator from that angle! 

Cool ties, a buddy of mine I took on an outing gave me some foam flies his buddy tied, and one of them was almost identical to this but in mouse colors and with a mouse tail. I can't wait to see something explode on it!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this is actually a STP frog shortdrift. I never came up with the pattern myself just seen it on this website and thought it looked simple and fats to tie. ( it is simple except cutting the foam out without cutters can get a pain. http://www.onlineflytyer.com/article_foamfrogs.asp
i will let ya know how it casts. if it sucks i wasted only like 5 bux on the foam and legs and i will just make somethine else with um instead like some lil leaf bugs or sumthin. also have seen that mouse pattern. looks great. well i will make a few more of these and try um next time out. I might have to look into the size 2 hooks and yellow. this is the mini sized frog by the way. they have a medium and a large also.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey FA69 thanks for the pattern!!! yours came out very nice I gave it a shot today using a mustad saltwater size 2 hook and made the front legs alittle different,thanks again buddy.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

no problem man yours looks awesome! I like it! we are gonna slay largies and smallies all summer and fall haha. keep everyone posted!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks weedless also! Nice!!


----------

